
Hygieia is a devops dashboard aggregator - mooreds
https://hygieia.github.io/Hygieia/getting_started.html
======
cmdkeen
There is also BBVA's Mirrorgate that was inspired by Hygieia. It looks like
Hygieia has been split out from Capital One and more connectors are being
produced to make it usable by people who have other tools beyond just what
they use.

If you're operating in a financial services world with audit requirements and
other large scale organisation joys this could be well worth a look.

[https://github.com/BBVA/mirrorgate](https://github.com/BBVA/mirrorgate)

------
Chico75
We gave it a try a few years back. But between the [odd-looking docker
builds]([https://hygieia.github.io/Hygieia/api.html#docker-image-
for-...](https://hygieia.github.io/Hygieia/api.html#docker-image-for-api)) and
the amount of work it was taking to make it work, we chose to use Grafana
instead to display the result of our custom data collectors.

------
missosoup
I can't find any screenshots on the home page?

~~~
naedish
Agreed, very hard to find. It's a bit strange to hide it so deeply given the
nature of the project but I found it eventually.[0]

They also have a decent looking youtube demo (couldn't listen so basing that
solely on the visual aspect).[1]

[0] -
[https://hygieia.github.io/Hygieia/screenshots.html](https://hygieia.github.io/Hygieia/screenshots.html)

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoNTA78j0tc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoNTA78j0tc)

~~~
edoceo
Thanks for digging for those. And they look good. Would be nice if they were
front page matter, right after hero-text

------
peterwwillis
CapitalOne is quite exuberant about their NIH (rebranded as InnerSource) but
most of the stuff they churn out isn't useful as a real open source product.

~~~
sl1ck731
I can see this source, it even appears to be Apache 2 licensed. What is the
cutoff for "real" open source?

------
renaudg
Not the smartest choice of name, to say the least.

~~~
anon73044
revelant google searches give me an ancient Greek/Roman diety and an insulin
pump. what's so offensive about those?

~~~
renaudg
Nothing offensive, it will just be misspelt all the time.

